# Obama care



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

All of this is brought to you by the wonderful people who also run the Post Office

Bend Over Here it Comes Again


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Here's the facts....

Obama won in 2008. He won because not enough people who were against him turned out to vote against him.

Obama won in 2012. Once again, only by a wider margin, those that dislike his policies decided to stay home and not vote.

These are the facts, not something I'm making up.

"We get the government we deserve".

Maybe next election, those with a gripe, will get off their duffs and vote.

Probably not though.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't deserve this sh!t


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Leo G said:


> IRS will fine you. They'll just remove what they want from any returns.


They will also have access to your bank accounts. Part of Obama care states ....if you say you can't afford the insurance or the copayment s etc they will take it from your business or personal accounts. The IRS will be running our healthcare plain and simple. Why do you think IRS employees are exempt as is congress form the great Obamacare . In my state which Obama care is modeled from they already do it. My accountant has read the whole bill and is a wealth of knowledge on the subject along with amnesty which will have a major effect on all our costs.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

VinylHanger said:


> The problem is that most people who are idiots will not notice anything until their 2014 return in 2015, which is after the midterm elections. Too late to worry then.
> 
> Until they actually get fined and then realize how much a "free" healthcare policy is actually going to cost, they will vote for the "free" healthcare folks.
> 
> I'm waiting to find out if my wife's work drops spouses this next year. Then I too will be in the no healthcare crowd. I can't afford 4-600 dollars a month for myself. That would be a hardship on the family, not to mention I would have to work a [email protected] more just to pay for healthcare. I don't think that is worth it, even if I could find more time to work more.


Family plan here is double that a decent single plan with a $2000 deductible is $ $12,000 a year.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

My wife's school has already started reducing work days to 4 days and no pay for lunch so it drops them below the threshold. I heard some if the larger company's around here have also started doing the same thing.


----------



## leeson1776 (Feb 6, 2012)

I get the feeling Obama Care will be scrapped the day after he leaves office. I voted for the guy but I really don't like any of this plan. Doesn't seem popular with anyone actually.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Companies are making changes now,
> That is just the business side, now look at the individual: people that were paying high premiums will see a drop in the cost of their health insurance- supposedly....however people that don't have insurance and fall into having to "get on board" are going to be paying more
> B,


You are never going to see a drop in your insurance cost and if there is a drop it will be miniscule, temporary, and it will increase higher that it was in a short period. This is the way it is.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

pcplumber said:


> You are never going to see a drop in your insurance cost and if there is a drop it will be miniscule, temporary, and it will increase higher that it was in a short period. This is the way it is.


Get the lawyers out of the way and you might.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

leeson1776 said:


> I get the feeling Obama Care will be scrapped the day after he leaves office. I voted for the guy but I really don't like any of this plan. Doesn't seem popular with anyone actually.


On what basis did you vote for him if you don't like this plan? This plan sums up everything that he's about. What did he say to make you vote for him that was so different from this ObamaCare ideology? If you had listened to what he said, how could you have expected anything different from him?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BTW, the link has been updated and it says there is no longer a $100 fine for not sending the letter


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> BTW, the link has been updated and it says there is no longer a $100 fine for not sending the letter


Just another part of the bill that's not going to be implemented. Pretty soon the only part of the bill that will be enforced, is the part where they collect money for the individual mandate.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Oregon is saying it will be around 375 bucks a month for a premium. F' that. The only way I could afford that is if I stopped paying the electric bill or gave up satellite, or internet, or my cell phone. Or all three combined. 

Great, I will have to live like I am in the third world just to have a really crappy, 2,000 dollar deductible insurance plan I can't afford to use anyway.

I did the calculator and most likely won't be eligible for any help. I am also wondering how it will work if my wife and kid are on her work plan and I am on my own. What income do they go with if we file married?

The more I look at things, the more pissed I am.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> Oregon is saying it will be around 375 bucks a month for a premium. F' that. The only way I could afford that is if I stopped paying the electric bill or gave up satellite, or internet, or my cell phone. Or all three combined.
> 
> Great, I will have to live like I am in the third world just to have a really crappy, 2,000 dollar deductible insurance plan I can't afford to use anyway.
> 
> ...


You are phucked!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> You are phucked!


Or should I say? we are phucked!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I also just realized that my WC premium is around 375 every quarter. That will have to go, which means my buddy will not have a job once this all goes into effect. Despite what the government thinks, I am not made of money. Chalk one job loss to this debacle, and I'm not even a business of any measurable size.

Small and lean will be the new way of doing business.


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

*More of them saving us from them*

http://answers.org/




http://oregonhealthanswers.org/

And for those of us in Oregon.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Many insurance companies are dropping out of this so called "marketplace" because they don't want to do business in the state. So from having many choices we are back to just a few.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Leo G said:


> I'm still wondering if I have to send a letter to myself. Since I am the only one in the company I am the boss and the employee. I'm betting 10:1 I have to inform myself of the ACA.


This is the stupidest thing I've heard in a long time:no:
Yes you have to inform yourself by registered letter :thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

There was a caller on Rush Limbo Friday that was explaining what his HC Insurance company was doing in relation to the ACA .He was paying $180.00 monthly with a 1000 deductible . A few weeks ago he received a letter from his carrier saying that his plan will be discontinued and his new plan is going to be $360.00 with the same $1000.00 deductible. 

He explained he was scrapping by with being able to afford the plan he originally had . I have been starting to think that This ACA was something that Obama and his advisors didn't really think about how it was going to impact everyone, never mind the impact on how it will effect the businesses or the economy.


I believe that it is "definitely " is going to impact our economy in a very sharp and profound way......



Where I live, there has been an incredible amount of expansions to several hospitals......millions & millions of dollars where spent on updates and expansions. Which means there is more staff needed to accommodate the facility . Sooooo with that in mind , someone has to pay for all that...:blink: ie through patients/- HCI .......


I can NOT see the "affordable care act" being what it states . It is not going to be affordable- period.........it's a wait /collect data/react situation .....


Wasn't there a big union recently that said they were extremely concerned about the ACA .....one of Obama's supporters.......:blink: I wonder if they will be another entity that does not have to participate........


What BS....


JMPO,.


B,


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> That's why I own a big azz old fashioned safe and focus on assets. This having cash in the bank business isn't the best idea.
> 
> What country was that were they took money from peoples checking and saving accounts? It was recently.


And where do you live?... :jester:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Robie said:


> Bottom line (reasonable bottom line)...
> 
> Big bro is watching regardless of how you try to evade detection.
> 
> ...


Evade detection? I don't look at it that way... IMHO, it's none of their business, and any action I take that ALLOWS them access is a choice... I don't HAVE to use a merchandise card, and I can pay cash...

They know more about you from electronic communications than anything else... 

And the media and the public don't care they are doing it... even ILLEGALLY...


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Cyprus


Yup. People think that can't happen here. To me it only seems logical. 

Anyhow, I heard today on the news something like 63% of the people surveyed are very concerned and want to go back to the previous system......and it's growing. People are starting to wake up. 

Too late? Not sure.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

1-4 people on disability in certain states,- 1.3 billion in fraudulent disability checks .......



Here is some interesting statistics,....
We went backwards- the medium income level to date is at levels that go all the way back to 1989.......


I'm telling you my gut feeling is the ACA will not hold up......


Numbers don't lie.....and I am sure, based on the state and the direction of the economy/jobs it will start to take a tumble when that disaster of a socialistic HCP officially starts....... 



He is destroying the fabric of America , piece by piece,,,,,

JMPO, 


B,


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> Too late? Not sure.


Only if the politicians aren't able to figure another way to line their pockets with gold for their public service, dedication and sacrifice they've endured while seeing to the needs of their constituents.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> 1-4 people on disability in certain states,- 1.3 billion in fraudulent disability checks .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree but...I'm sure there were groups way back when telling anyone who would listen that Social Security numbers would not hold up also.

Guess what? Nobody listened and nobody cared.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Oconomowoc said:


> Yup. People think that can't happen here. To me it only seems logical.
> 
> Anyhow, I heard today on the news something like 63% of the people surveyed are very concerned and want to go back to the previous system......and it's growing. People are starting to wake up.
> 
> Too late? Not sure.


Too late, I'm sure.:sad:


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah it s great policy they rammed it through against public will then the same people who pushed it ? politicians exempt!! unions ? working on being exempt!

America is already becoming a part time economy and it will get worse 

its FReakin tragic ! hopefully it gets picked apart before full implementation, 
Sell insurance across state lines, create competition and costs would have come down due to the free market demands 
But hey I live in state where my Vote means sh!t


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Social security for retires becomes dissolvent in 2033 "currently" however Social security disability is going to run out much sooner .....


These numbers change obviously but the alarming part is the amount of people filling for SSD has gone up considerably..........




I find it rather alarming whats going on based on what I have read . I think when people get thier livelihood squashed , more difficult to make ends meat....etc..etc....the things they will do (that they normally would not do ) just so they can survive is mind blowing.

The Scary part is "when" we finally get someone in office that wants to "fix" the direction our current administration is taking us......it is going to have to happen with an explosion of job growth first and foremost. 

Stripping government/state benefits from those in bad economic times is not going to work out so well.........


I just can not see the ACA surviving ,i dont think the economy is going to allow it.......the other reason which should trump all- it is unconstitutional.- period! 


I look at it as the government favoring one area of private business......

It's wrong!.......


B,


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Joasis said:


> Being forced to pay for insurance for driving a car is great...that is the comparison used by the dummies selling Obamacare as great. The difference is that you can opt out and not have a car, and not pay.
> 
> If one dummy would show me in the Constitution where either a: medial care is a right, or b: that the government has the right to make you buy something you don't want, then I am all on board and will vote for socialism.


My friend, it doesn't have to be in the Constitution to make it valid, or applicable for us all. The problem lies in the fact that it is unethical to do so. Another problem lies in the fact there are indeed some people who think that merely because such a thing as this Affordable Health Care Act (or whatever its called) has been legislated, well, that in and of itself is what makes it ethical.

Truly sad. We've built a nation safe for fools, and now we're overrun with them. Problem is people have been taught "what" to think, not "how" to think.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Come on,,they don't waste our tax dollars:
http://www.wthr.com/story/17798210/tax-loophole-costs-
billions

Why should they not be trusted to establish a legitimate health care system,,,,,,,,,,:jester:

Someone will find a way to capitalize on this program.
Insurance recipients should find backers to pay the discounted cash rates,and then hit the insurers for the full rates that would have been paid in their behalf if the claim was made to the insurers.

Sounds like the start of a whole new business venture!

Think about it.Since the insurers are willing to pay such inflated rates without any consideration for the clients,why not set up a middle man (backer)to work both ends,possibly saving everyone a small percentage of costs,while he's grossing high profits?

Seems like a 100% markup can spur a lot of negotiating for the short time the money is invested.

Too bad that if the initial claim doesn't go to the insurers,they're probably not liable,so why do we have them?
I guess that's their loophole!

God Bless America,land of the Free!!!


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

Robie said:


> I agree but...I'm sure there were groups way back when telling anyone who would listen that Social Security numbers would not hold up also.
> 
> Guess what? Nobody listened and nobody cared.


Social Security started out as a 1% contribution (1/2, each side).

It then went to 2 about a decade after its inception (charging).

As recently as 1968 (that was the first year that self-employed individuals had to start paying a medicare tax ... Title Act 18 .... as well as their social security contribution), it was 2.5%.

Although Medicare was executed into law July 1. 1965, it did not take effect until July 1, 1966.

They (the gummint) felt that imposing an additional tax upon the self-employed would present a financial hardship. Therefore, to give them more time to prepare, the self-employed were given until 1968 before they increased their contribution, adding a Medicare tax to the social security burden.

Since the eighties, we've been paying 15.3% for social security and Medicare.

So .... let's just take it from '66 to today .... or from '66 to the eighties, when Ronnie-the-Commie, following Jimmy the Worthless One .... kicked us up to 15.3.

The "greatest generation" paid a pittance (remember percentages take inflation into account), in order to steal their children blind.

Social Security's really worked out, hasn't it?

So, those naysayers seemed to be pretty darned prescient, I'd say.


----------



## Solar Control (Jan 27, 2009)

Interesting article in WSJ yesterday about this. Apparently, there is a pricing glitch in the initial rollout of the exchanges.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Can't read it, not a subscriber.


----------

